# 2014 DEF tank, pump, and wiring harness



## 89stingray454 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pic of it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

This could be a vital opportunity for any of you out of warranty guys.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I thought they extended the warranty to 10 years, or am I mixed up with something else.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

random parts out to 100k one or 2 parts are 120k... the sensors that break are not extended. heater is extended.... once my warranty is out im deleting as well, if I make it that far lol


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Does it have the updated heater?


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

This could be good for someone. Mines "disabled" also, but if I ever had to return it to factory, I would have to have a pump. 

Question is, are you not concerned in any way that they may implement smog testing in your area some day? I'm saving all my crap, just in case.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm on the fence for selling all the emissions parts I have leftover, too. No testing where I'm at, but it's a far-left state, and they love to grab control wherever they can. Time will tell.


----------



## 89stingray454 (Jan 19, 2017)

Aaron/VA said:


> This could be good for someone. Mines "disabled" also, but if I ever had to return it to factory, I would have to have a pump.
> 
> Question is, are you not concerned in any way that they may implement smog testing in your area some day? I'm saving all my crap, just in case.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


Good point, and if there's no interest from anyone, then I'll put it in the attic and hang on to it. But i bought the car with the delete already done, so I don't have any of the other parts. Additionally, with as many miles as I drive per year (~40k) I expect to upgrade commuter vehicles every 5-7 years, and I don't expect Indiana to implement emissions testing any time soon. if they do, hopefully there's a grace period for everyone to comply. Again, good point though.


----------



## 89stingray454 (Jan 19, 2017)

diesel said:


> Does it have the updated heater?


I don't know. Is there a way that I can tell by looking at it?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

It would be my luck to delete all that and sell it all and then the state would start emissions testing. I would keep it just in case but that is just me.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Honestly you'd probably need a new tank anyways from sitting so long. Just a hunch....

Same with all the sooted up sensor post-where the dpf used to be. Even though I'm in the same boat, I'm not naive enough to think I'd just put it back together in a few years without issues


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

89stingray454 said:


> I don't know. Is there a way that I can tell by looking at it?


The replacement reservoir is P/N 23377881


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

89stingray454 said:


> Good point, and if there's no interest from anyone, then I'll put it in the attic and hang on to it. But i bought the car with the delete already done, so I don't have any of the other parts. Additionally, with as many miles as I drive per year (~40k) I expect to upgrade commuter vehicles every 5-7 years, and I don't expect Indiana to implement emissions testing any time soon. if they do, hopefully there's a grace period for everyone to comply. Again, good point though.


I could be interested, depending on where you are in Indiana, and how much you are looking to get for it.


----------



## 89stingray454 (Jan 19, 2017)

revjpeterson said:


> I could be interested, depending on where you are in Indiana, and how much you are looking to get for it.


I live south of Indy (just south of Greenwood), and drive to Terre Haute for work. After doing some preliminary research on the costs of this stuff, I am looking to get $350 for it all.


----------



## 89stingray454 (Jan 19, 2017)

diesel said:


> The replacement reservoir is P/N 23377881


I don't see that number on any thing.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

89stingray454 said:


> I don't see that number on any thing.


It may be hidden somewhere. I've not looked at mine so not sure.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> The replacement reservoir is P/N 23377881





89stingray454 said:


> I don't see that number on any thing.





diesel said:


> It may be hidden somewhere. I've not looked at mine so not sure.


That number would be stamped into the reservoir assembly, which is under the pump, inside of the outer tank. It would only be visible after the pump and reservoir were disassembled from the tank.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> That number would be stamped into the reservoir assembly, which is under the pump, inside of the outer tank. It would only be visible after the pump and reservoir were disassembled from the tank.


I thought something like that might be the case.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Do you still have this?


----------



## 89stingray454 (Jan 19, 2017)

HarleyGTP said:


> Do you still have this?


Yes, I still have it.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks man, already ripped mine out though


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Tomko said:


> This could be a vital opportunity for any of you out of warranty guys.


Or get hit with a $25,000 fine from the EPA if caught tampering with the emissions control system.

One way to get caught is to be rear ended by the drunk where your vehicle is carefully inspected for any modifications, and if really nasty, will report this to the EPA. Do not feel I would like to take this risk.


----------

